# Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?



## Aal (20. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich werde Ende März ein paar Tage auf Rügen sein. Das Hotel liegt sehr nahe an der Ostsee. Ich würde da dann gerne angeln. Auf welche Fische habe ich dann so die besten Chancen? Würde ja gerne auf Flundern gehen....


----------



## Aal (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Weiß denn wirklich keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## haukep (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Da würde ich mal den Meeresangler_Schwerin befragen, vieleicht hat der ne Antwort...


----------



## Kurzer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Sorry, im März hab ich es dort auch noch nicht probiert! Vieleicht geht ja was auf Mefo's.

Die Küsten im Norden der Insel sind wie geschaffen dafür. Ansonsten vieleicht mal den dicken Boddenhechten nachstellen. Aber wie gesagt war dort auch noch nicht im März!

Gruß


----------



## bo-fish (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Hallo,

ich habe selbst noch nicht im März auf Rügen geangelt, aber Erfahrungen von anderen Ostseeabschnitten. Folgendes würde ich probieren:
1. Blinkern auf Meerforellen. Da gibt es tolle Reviere. Am besten im Laden fragen, wenn Du den Angelschein (!, braucht man in McPom an der Küste!) besorgst. Neopren-Wathose nicht vergessen, sonst wird´s kalt!
2. Brandungsangeln am Abend: Wenn Du in die Dunkelheit hinein fischst und halbwegs tiefes Wasser erreichst, solltest Du Dorsche kriegen können.
3. (wenn Du sonst mehr Süßwassermatrose bist): Bodden: Hecht, Barsch, evtl. Zander(!). Infos aber sicher ideal vor Ort im Angelladen!

Petri heil!


----------



## Hummer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Meerforelle geht zu der Zeit sicher noch.  Plattfische fängt man auch. Wo genau liegt Dein Hotel?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## blinkerkatze (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Hallo Aal
Ich möchte meinen  das du Rügen wirklich nicht kennst. Du must uns schon mitteilen wo das Hotel steht, denn Hotels gibt es so einige auf der Insel.
Wenn du aber ein PkW hast ist das Angel auf der Insel kein Problem.
Die besten Reviere sind Sassnitz auf Dorsch von der Seebrücke oder Drewolke bis Arkona, da hast du Dorsch und Mefo. Dann kannst du noch das Gebiet Nordstrand bis Dranske beangeln. Zum Dorschangeln must du dir aber auf Kunstköder einstellen denn auf Rügen Wattwürmer zu bekommen ist nicht einfach. Das Flunder Angeln kannst du mit Tauwurm und Hering versuchen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Moin,
ich kenne imich auf Rügen gar nicht aus sonst hätte ich gestern schon was gepostet. Sorry, is aber zu weit weg für mich.


----------



## Hakenwäscher (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf was angeln in Rügen im März?*

Im März ist der Hering wohl auch im Gange. Ist richtig was tolles so 1-5 Heringe auf einmal an der Angel zu haben und du merkst wie mal einer aussteigt oder wieder einer dazu kommt. Ich glaube der Hauptangelort ist der Rügendamm. Ansonsten kann ich Kuttern empfehlen. Kostet so um die 30-35 Euronen. Aber das hat was. Findest Du glaube ich hier im Anglerboard. Voranmeldung wäre aber zu empfehlen.


----------

